# Lighting in a 120 gal: Suggestions?



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

I recently got a new 120 gal from a neighbor who was moving away, complete with filter, lights, etc. After I got everything running with no leaks, I planted up my new 120 gal this week with great excitement. However, as the week progressed and the new plants started to shrivel I realized that something was amiss--that's when I popped the hood of my aquarium only to realize that the double Aqua Rays light fixtures only totaled to 80 watts!! Ugh. :retard: 

So I'm taking a trip out to the LFS tomorrow--any suggestions on lighting? Brand names and wattage please, along with any other info. Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_What type of plants do you want to grow_? This what you need to base your light purchase on. A good starting point would be 240 watts which would give the plants 2wpgs. You could grow low to medium light plants in this. You could go as low as 1.5wpg or as high as 3+ wpg (don't go over 4wpg). I would recommend Coralife fixtures, they are very reliable. Here is where I buy my fixtures from... marineandreef.com/ Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Compact Fluorescent Fixtures


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

I was thinking of rotala rotundifolia, pellia, ambulia, java fern, wisteria, and maybe a few swords--I think 2wpg would be fine for that, right?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

2wpg will work fine for those plants.


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

So I'd have to get something like this? 48" Coralife Freshwater Aqualight
Double Linear Strip Compact Fluorescent Fixture
(260W Total). 

Any way I could just rig up another 65 watt bulb under the hood for 245 watts?

My tank is 6 ft in length, by the way.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Well if you like rigging things up then AH supply is a good place to look.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

If the tank is 48" and you don't want to bother with the wiring and custom work then go with the coralife


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

As you can see the entire hood is a DIY affair:


















eklikewhoa, the tank is 6 feet across... Would the 48" Coralife fit?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

the 48" would leave the remaining 24" in the dark which is not good for a planted tank unless you plan on leaving those areas unplanted.

I see how your top braces are and you would probably be better off with something from AH supply.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

You could off set the bulbs. But still they may not be enough light to fill in some places.

You could look at VHO's also but that might be more then you would like to spend.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits

Since you have built the hood get the best lighting you can.


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Is it just me or does the AH page keep timing out every time you click on "Easy Ordering" or "Reflectors"? Still not sure what do buy.


----------



## gbercume (Feb 12, 2007)

build your own system not cheap but better i did a diy with 3 175 mh 6500k 2 svos 160 w aqua sun 10000k 2 moonlight tubes and 2 fans im running a 210 gal


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Since it seems that I'm going to DIY this to some degree due to cost constraints i moved this over to the DIY thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...4-improvements-for-125-gal-lighting-hood.html

You can post there as I still am looking for other options.
gbercume: I definitely can't do an MH pendant. These are meant to hand from the ceiling, correct? The ceiling in my living room is extremely high--bad for acoustics, lost balloons, and definitely ceiling-hung lighting. Plus (correct me if I'm wrong) they're very expensive. One can only dream of those


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

evesorange said:


> Is it just me or does the AH page keep timing out every time you click on "Easy Ordering" or "Reflectors"? Still not sure what do buy.


Must just be you. Working fine right now.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

We have a 100 gallon that's as long as your 120. We have a natural planted tank, no CO2, soil substrate with a layer of gravel to prevent algae from tetting the benefit of the soil's nutrients. 

We use two double light shop lights on top of the glass top. (I have an aluminum crossbrace in the center so it can take the weight.) We offset these so that there is some reduction in light at the ends of the tank but it's not severe. It gives us 1.6 watts per gallon. We have no problems growing plants but I would use only plants that grow well or tolerate low light conditions, not ones that require forcing with CO2 and high intensity lighting. 

If you are the do it yourselfer you seem to be, I would just get another two bulbs and another ballast, stagger the bulbs to cover the entire tank with light, realizing that your ends will be a little less lit. If the bulbs don't run hot, use some plastic white gutter for reflectors. You are losing a lot of light without a reflector. You can use white aluminum gutter material also. You can optionally put the end caps on the gutter sections but it probably won't add a lot to the light output on the ends. 

There have been discussions about the best reflector to use and fromwhat I've read, white or flat white reflectors work as well or better than shiny metal. White is usually used in commercial lighting. 

Don


----------

